# Franz Liszt - Totentanz S.126 (Andre Laplante)



## Qazar (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm looking for a performance of Franz Liszt - Totentanz S.126. Performer is Andre Laplante.

Beginning of this version here: 




I've not found a full version in internet.

Does anybody know, where could i find it?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Qazar said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking for a performance of Franz Liszt - Totentanz S.126. Performer is Andre Laplante.
> 
> Beginning of this version here:
> 
> ...


I found this:

https://andrelaplante.com/biography.htm
See last paragraph about recordings
The one they talking about is this one:
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8053703--liszt-piano-works

That is all I can find.


----------



## Qazar (Aug 11, 2021)

thank you, but in prestomusic mephisto waltz, no totentanz. Perhaps was this another performer?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Qazar said:


> thank you, but in presto music mephisto waltz, no totentanz. Perhaps was this another performer?


Cant you ask the makers of that Yu Tube page?


----------



## Qazar (Aug 11, 2021)

already did, waiting for reply, hope they will reply


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

It can be had for $1.40 on Presto Classical. I just listened to it last night.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/7924065--liszt-piano-concertos-nos-1-2


----------

